# Bermuda Help



## TylUmp (Sep 5, 2020)

I am likely going to kill off my SA and go to Bermuda in the spring. I would prefer to get the darkest Bermuda cultivar there is. What cultivar seems to be the darkest? I'm in North East Texas (Tyler area).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The darkest I have seen is Celebration or Tifgrand. If you never plan on reel mowing then I would just go with Celebration.


----------



## Thermer (Apr 30, 2019)

All natural grass and stone in Tyler carries celebration. i believe the coverage is somewhere around 450 sqft per pallet, i just did mine this year.


----------



## TylUmp (Sep 5, 2020)

Thermer said:


> All natural grass and stone in Tyler carries celebration. i believe the coverage is somewhere around 450 sqft per pallet, i just did mine this year.


Photos?


----------



## gwest (Apr 18, 2021)

I had the choices of 419 and celebration back in march and went with 419 because of the cost. Then I realized how common 419 actually is here in north Texas. I have now seen and felt celebration in person and regret not choosing celebration. celebration is supposed to come out of dormancy faster, stay green later in the season and be more drought tolerant. Its some really nice turf.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Depending on where you are, 419 works just fine. It's an older cultivar but still does well when properly cared for. I have some local friends who have Tiftuf and I'd take the Pepsi challenge against Tiftuf when it comes to color. However, I have not seen Celebration in person so can't compare that. The photo below is my semi-dormant 419 on 12/19.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Here is my TifTuf mid-summer this year.....Love it. Still looking good even after the first freeze a week or so ago


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

If you have any shade, Celebration. If your purely looking for dark and fine texture, Latitude 36 or Tifgrand. I would recommend Celebration to 99% of people who are wanting bermuda. If you are going to cut it with a rotary, definitely don't pick a tif(anything) as those hybrids tend to scalp more than others.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Spammage said:


> If you are going to cut it with a rotary, definitely don't pick a tif(anything) as those hybrids tend to scalp more than others.


I can attest as far as Tifway 419 this is 100% true.


----------

